# We Have a Baby!!!!



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

A healthy baby Beardie was born today, our first!!! It was the only surviving egg out of my Wirenth x Mnementh batch (I have a couple clutches of Mnementh with another female that should be hatching soon). Pics to come later on Tuesday, but for now here's mom and dad...

Mom:


















Dad:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> A healthy baby Beardie was born today, our first!!! It was the only surviving egg out of my Wirenth x Mnementh batch (I have a couple clutches of Mnementh with another female that should be hatching soon). Pics to come later on Tuesday, but for now here's mom and dad...
> 
> Mom:
> 
> ...


 GRATZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

thats awesome man cant wait to see it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Lets see the lil ones now.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

nice!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Theres mom and dad but where are the babies?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I said pics were soon to come. I will post some on Wednesday. The little guy gave us a bit of a scare Tuesday but is doing better now. Being the middle of the night, it's sleeping, so I will take some pics when I get up.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

dracofish said:


> I said pics were soon to come. I will post some on Wednesday. The little guy gave us a bit of a scare Tuesday but is doing better now. Being the middle of the night, it's sleeping, so I will take some pics when I get up.


 WHERE'S THOSE PICS MAN, dont leave us hanging never seen baby beards


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

How come he never posted pics yet!?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

It died shortly after hatching. She does gave a couple of other clutches that will hatch soon. There's a thread on AP that explains the situation in detail.

-PK


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Sorry, that little guy didn't make it. He lasted a few days, but didn't have that fight in him. There was only that one surviving egg and it was the female's first clutch, so maybe it just wasn't meant to be...









I do have a clutch that is hatching right now from the same male and a different female. Six babies are old enough to be in their habitat, three are fully hatched but are still in the incubator, four are currently hatching, and the rest of the eggs should hatch or at least start hatching tomorrow. All said, there will be 20 total. Here's a preview of the clutch. Sorry from the crappy pics, but I don't want to stress the little tykes out:




























There's a great amount of variety with this clutch. This one is also this particular female's first, but she's a great mom. She's also quite the whore...I've separated her from the male, but she keeps on laying (Beardies can store sperm)...


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Looking good there. Keep us posted.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cute lil guys!


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

what will you do with all the babies?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

You said:


> what will you do with all the babies?


 Sell them, both online and to stores...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats!
I love to see the reproduction, its like christmas every egg that hatches...


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

how old are the mom and dad.

congratz on the babys


----------

